# bucket/ boom lift work



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Common sense does say two would be safer.

The economic reality is that often only one is sent.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

depends on the situation. if there is any chance of someone or something on the ground being hit, you need a spotter on the ground. some jobs we do they would shut us down if we didn't have a spotter. some jobs need 2 spotter or have area roped off.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

There is no 'one-size-fits-all' answer. It would all depend on the job site, conditions, urgency, etc.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

I am less concerned about a spotter than the guy up in the boom. Supervisors say you have a phone use it. Well suppose you drop it or worse suppose you become incapacitated, as I said we do a lot of highway billboards, and sometimes we need to climb out of the basket to the catwalk, double lanyard of course, but the thought has crossed my mind that if I get hurt and can't get myself down is be boinked.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

NacBooster29 said:


> I am less concerned about a spotter than the guy up in the boom. Supervisors say you have a phone use it. Well suppose you drop it or worse suppose you become incapacitated, as I said we do a lot of highway billboards, and sometimes we need to climb out of the basket to the catwalk, double lanyard of course, but the thought has crossed my mind that if I get hurt and can't get myself down is be boinked.


When you drive around and see Nynex workers in bucket trucks how many do you usually see?

I agree with you that having two is better but it is not required other than by job specifications.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

NacBooster29 said:


> I am less concerned about a spotter than the guy up in the boom. Supervisors say you have a phone use it. Well suppose you drop it or worse suppose you become incapacitated, as I said we do a lot of highway billboards, and sometimes we need to climb out of the basket to the catwalk, double lanyard of course, but the thought has crossed my mind that if I get hurt and can't get myself down is be boinked.


 
Seems like you are over thinking the situation. Most power companies are only putting one guy in a bucket truck since the economy is so bad. One man crews are typical in most instances lately. If you are that concerned about things that could occur I bet you'd be way safer if you were home on the couch watching Springer.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah I probably would be safer, but no one wants to pay for that. And the contractors who service these signs are limited in this area ma, ri, and nh. Limited to 3 guys in our company and our co is the only contractor factory trained and certified. So competition is non existent.


----------

